# upgrading mongodb 2.6 -> 3.2



## chavez243ca (Oct 10, 2017)

The mongodb port install a 2.6.x version. The ports also include versions 3.2 and 3.4; according to Mongo docco, you need to go to 3.0 from 2.6 before you can update to 3.2. Therein lies the problem, no 3.0 in ports.


----------

